# The ultimate triple boot !



## BXtreme (Feb 8, 2008)

w00t, hi every1. I'm postin after a a long time 
I'm tryin to make a Mac os X leopard, Linux Mint and 2k3 triple boot. Will be attempting to do that in an hour after i bakup my data. damn this  leopard is frikkin awesome btw 

MEGA W00T !! 

Finally I did it! After hours of fiddling around and lots of errors, a perfect working tri-boot with 3 totally working os's, weeeeee!!!!

What I just did - 

1. Partiton my HDD to 3 equal parts.
2. Install 'Windoze' XP on teh first partition ( sry but thats what i like to call it  )
3. Install Mac OS X Leopard and using 'chain0' method to boot from XP bootloader.
3. Install Linux Mint 4.0 and set 'boot' flag to XP partition.

and it works like a charm  [Please note that details for installing mac os x shall not be provided in any way here]

So, these steps may be used and only serially if you want to boot successfully.
The methods for Vista in place of XP should differ, and usage of 'EasyBCD' is recommended for it.

Now can any1 beat this tri-combo ? 
I guess not! hehe...

*This beats up like this -* 

1. In the mood for pwnage gaming at any time ? use XP/Vista and be sure to use a good antivirus and firewall like NOD32 av with any other firewall, or avg with 3rd party firewall, or Kaspersky internet security for extra safety 

2.WAnt to safely browse the net without the hassle of worrying about f**kin viruses on your back ? Use Linux or Mac os x with the confidence that 'duh' an exe virus ? meh...doesn't matter...

3. Want creativity ? Use Photoshop in mac os x and have good quality photo editing adventures.

4. Want to work, and miss ms office ? No problem, OpenOffice will suffice you, if NOT, then iWork is your mate.

My Personal choice and prolly the best combo - Mac OS X w/ Linux, the unbeatable Duo 

Additional comments - I really Love those iMacs, gonna buy them in summer. So, will use mac os x (on pc) for testing till then, do not misunderstand this as piracy


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 8, 2008)

Long time no see.

Triple boot? You list 4 OS's


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 8, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> Long time no see.
> 
> Triple boot? You list 4 OS's



hm.. i'm seeing you after a long itme on this forum, you got back too


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok, here's the status before I begin.
I have two test systems here for this mission, hehe -
Desktop - The oldest pc i have -- E6300 oc'd 2.6ghz, Intel 945 GCPE (er..hehe), Integrated gfx...1gb ram, 160gb hdd with an external 500gb hdd.

Laptop - Dell Inspiron 1520 -- T7250, GM965 mobo, 2x1gb ram, 8600M GT 256mb, and an 120gb hdd...*cough*

The laptop is more nearer to a macbook tho...lol

Software - Mac os X x86 10.5 (don't even try to ask me where is got it  ) cuz u prolly might know it...lol
Windoze...zZzZzzzzzzz...XP/2k3 watevah!....
Linux Mint 4.0 (ubuntu gnome based).

So, far got XP and Linux mint to dual boot on pc, and on the laptop have dual booted with Mac Os X and er..Vista...and yes mac os x run "AweSOME" on pcs...i can provide a screenie of my mac desktop from which i'm typin this from if some1 doesn't believe me


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 8, 2008)

So whats the reasoning behind the triple boot?
Any specifics?

Eg theres a strength in all my 3 OS's.
XP 32 - Basic system as a backup in case of vista phailure (lol) AND general photoshopping (for UNI not for fun - i.e. other PSing occurs lightly in vista)
XP 64 - Huge PS documents (in the future)
Vista - Music and general web browsing (everyday crap).


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 8, 2008)

Xp- Gaming...
Linux- Work, work and work and music.
Mac os x - Photoshop, since linux doesn't..., browsing and the rest thats in it.


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 8, 2008)

http://img.techpowerup.org/080208/Picture 1.png
aww i couldn't help myself to show this  sorry


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 8, 2008)

BXtreme said:


> Xp- Gaming...
> Linux- Work, work and work and music.
> Mac os x - Photoshop, since linux doesn't..., browsing and the rest thats in it.



Got some screenies of linux?
Ive never seen it. I expect awesomeness though.


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 8, 2008)

ex_reven said:


> Got some screenies of linux?
> Ive never seen it. I expect awesomeness though.



sure, linux mint is a true beauty, i'll post some screenies shortly


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 8, 2008)

screenies included in attachments  They're of the linux distro - Linux Mint 4.0 which is ubuntu based. Very aesthetic since it contains smthing special called either beryl or compiz which adds visual fx better than ay windows  which makes it very easy to use and feels gd too 

Note: I've just installed with it so whatever is there was there already  it took couple of few clicks and 4mins exact to enable video drivers and setup net and so on, and audio was preinstalled


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 8, 2008)

cool


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 9, 2008)

yay me! /read first post pleaze\


----------



## panchoman (Feb 9, 2008)

lucky bastard.. im working on my tri-boot as well.. but as its like 10x harder to install leopard on amd... i've been running into kernal issues and all kinds of shit when i actually have the chance to do 1 or 2 runs

hey, which dvd/patch/kernal did you use for leo? kaly or iatkos? 

and for the bootloader, chain0 is for the darwin loader right? im trying to figure out how to bypass it, i used grub but it just links right back to the darwin loader and i cant seem to get linux and windows to boot from darwin

also, congrats!


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 9, 2008)

panchoman said:


> lucky bastard.. im working on my tri-boot as well.. but as its like 10x harder to install leopard on amd... i've been running into kernal issues and all kinds of shit when i actually have the chance to do 1 or 2 runs
> 
> hey, which dvd/patch/kernal did you use for leo? kaly or iatkos?
> 
> ...



well hi to you, have been here after a long time. so i dn't quite know you...
so please omit the 1st two words k lol. i've used both of them btw, the iatkos was quite unsuccessful in many systems including my laptop. so i gave kaly a try, it booted right into it like it was running on a mac lol. typing this from the mac os x too hehe. Yes i know it's really hard for amd systems to run even those amd version releases but they were for intel macs duh....
Yes, using the chain0 method shows mac os x option in xp bootloader, as soon as you enter it you enter darwin bootloader  there are 2-3 methods to tri boot which requires two bootloaders ATLEAST or any1 os will fail to boot  which is the main thing to know. But important thing is to install xp/vista 1st then os x, and finally linux for the final touch. you might wanna pm/im me, mentioning the 'methods' or 'teh stuff like that' will end up in closing of my thread or breaking the rules


----------



## panchoman (Feb 9, 2008)

alright lol, i'll talk no more about the dvds themselves, 

but how'd you install linux into the xp loader?


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 9, 2008)

panchoman said:


> alright lol, i'll talk no more about the dvds themselves,
> 
> but how'd you install linux into the xp loader?



as i previously said there are various procedures.
But the ones I practically and theory wise find more better is this -

*Method 1*
Darwin bootloader gives option to boot 2 drives, one has mac, another 'linux partition'. The linux partition upon enterin gives linux and xp as another option.

_*Method 2*_
Linux bootloader show linux and xp, upon booting into xp you fnd the xp and 'chain0'd mac os x.


----------



## panchoman (Feb 9, 2008)

refer to this post: 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=635402&postcount=5

i used the linux bootloader, added a line to it to boot the mac partition, and then it loads darwin, which you can shorten the waiting times etc since you'll make the darwin bootloader so that it only has one os to boot so yeah. that might be better


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 9, 2008)

panchoman said:


> refer to this post:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=635402&postcount=5
> 
> i used the linux bootloader, added a line to it to boot the mac partition, and then it loads darwin, which you can shorten the waiting times etc since you'll make the darwin bootloader so that it only has one os to boot so yeah. that might be better



loading time can be changed in all bootloaders. ya it's much easier, but many don't know how to edit that  so, method 1,2 are more easier imo  more n00b friendly but sure grub is more reliable and can be manipulated a thousand times, due to live cds. so the only thing thats stopping you from reaching mac os x'dom is/are those errors ?....you gotta wait for that you know...or you can change to intel


----------



## panchoman (Feb 9, 2008)

lol, i wish i could get the new black imacs.. they are uber sexy.. better then building an intel rig lol.. currently my bios settings are throwing off the cd's kernal.. like you know it boots into the darwin cd and then you get loads and loads of text before you enter the installation, i get a kernal panic in the loads of text.. on both my 10.4.10 cd and my 10.5 and so im trying to figure out whats up with that.. and once i fix that, i can try installing os x.. when i tried like 2 weeks ago, it installed and everything but it didn't work due to my stupid errors and idk what i changed in the bios but now i cant get into the installer =/ 
you think if i send you a pic of the panic, you could figure it out?


----------



## xfire (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats.
For office software MSoffice works under wine if you need it. Also tr Abiword for word processor and Gnumeric for spreadsheets(they are clones for word and excel).
Also there are some good games for Linux too.
and last if you need 3D desktop like vista try Compiz-Fusion.


----------



## panchoman (Feb 9, 2008)

xfire said:


> Congrats.
> For office software MSoffice works under wine if you need it. Also tr Abiword for word processor and Gnumeric for spreadsheets(they are clones for word and excel).
> Also there are some good games for Linux too.
> and last if you need 3D desktop like vista try Compiz-Fusion.



open office is great too, it works on all 3 platforms.. though ms office for macs is preety sweet... atleast change the doc icons to the ms office mac ones if youre going to use open office


----------



## xfire (Feb 9, 2008)

I feel open office is a bit bloated. Also if you check half the updates linux does is of open office. Which gets irritating if you have a slow net connection. Abiword exists in xp too, dunno about mac but its an close replica of word. Try it. Its free.


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 10, 2008)

hey xfire, have you tried Linux Mint 4.0 ? which does it have beryl or compiz in it ?

@every1- could any1 give me some info on darwine and crossover mac ?


----------



## panchoman (Feb 10, 2008)

i've heard that darwine is actually preety good. its just like wine under linux, it implements the windows api into the os and that way you can natively run windows programs without any problems and it sets up virtual drives for the programs to be saved in etc so yeah.


----------



## xfire (Feb 10, 2008)

Though I haven't used mint, google told me. It uses compiz.
http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_daryna.php
It uses Compiz. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compiz-Fusion
for themes and all try gnome-look.org 
Great website.


----------

